# 2013 versa w/ high pitch squeal while driving



## shootnfan1911 (Oct 20, 2017)

hi all. hoping I can find some help here. I got a 2013 versa w/ high pitch squeal while driving. if I hit the pedal harder, then is stops, mostly happens when tooling around 20-40 mph on back roads or something like that. doesn't do it while on highway going 60-75mph. when I sit I park, then I hear it for a millisecond when I hit the pedal real quick.

anyone else know of this issue with theirs?


----------

